# Male GSD dog reactive/aggressive Help!!



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

My 19 month old, un-neutered, male GSD just had his first walk with the prong collar. If you're new to my circumstance, he really needed it. He did great! (With people passing, kids on bikes, men, women in groups, cars, noisy tractors/trucks, construction noise.) With dogs on the other hand.... Oh boy! 

There was a little dog *(assuming it was a dachshund. **Not that the breed matters, just for description and the best info I can provide, I do not know the gender of this dog)* across the road. 

Zak _immediately became alert_. I tried my best to stay as calm as I could. With a few leash pops, he was still_ VERY_ interested in this little dog. Not the good kind of interested!! He *growled, barked, jumped, lunged*... I tried to control him the best I could. I just kept walking. And this was over a dog _*across *the street._ We got away from the dog and I entered a school, there was a soccer match going on and Zak became alert again, so I turned around. 

Before this, a dog was approaching us in the _distance_, it was jogging with its owner. I turned down a different street and continued the walk. I did this because I was not sure how Zak would react.

A stroll passed a few houses, and these houses where across the street... Another little dog appears! It starts barking first. Zak did get all alert, but I just kept walking ahead, ignoring this little dog. We made it home without any other disputes and he had his dinner.

That's all the interruptions that happened during our 1 hour walk. This was his first proper walk in 6 months or so. In my opinion, he did pretty good for it. He _didn't pull, didn't mark any territories, didn't pick up anything off the pathway._ He was focused on me apart from when a person/dog would walk towards us. The people passing aren't a big problem though, he's not used to the major people distractions yet. It's his first walk with actual rules. 

The dogs on the other hand... Help!! *How do I stop this dog reactivity??* If you need any more info just ask!


----------



## Romay (Jun 6, 2016)

Hopefully a more experienced (with aggression) person on here will contribute but regardless of your reasoning to neuter or not, you ARE fighting AGAINST a lot of TESTOSTERONE by not having him neutered. Reactivity and un-fixed male dogs goes hand in hand in many cases, not all but many especially where rules are just being learned.


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

Neutering made no difference in my male 3 y.o GSD's reaction to some dogs. He just doesn't like some dogs - I don't like some people - and I am super vigilant to break his focus before the guard hairs, low growl escalate to lunging and barking. 

I worked under threshold for a long time to get him to mostly ignore all dogs - it's just once in a blue moon he reacts so I keep any eye on it. 

Sounds like you are doing good work on your guy. I use a prong collar to. Just keep working him under threshold and rewarding his non-reactivity - it's a forever job of training in my opinion - getting him to focus on you .. ignore other dogs, re-direct him before he hits that place where he is going to go all cujo. 

Many wise folks on here with better advice than mine will chime in. I would wish you good luck but really it's just good training


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Are you working with a trainer? Who taught you how to use the prong. Careful as you can create superstitious fears with a prong. I really would get with a good trainer now who can watch what is going on and train you better.


----------



## Romay (Jun 6, 2016)

MacD said:


> Neutering made no difference in my male 3 y.o GSD's reaction to some dogs. He just doesn't like some dogs - I don't like some people - and I am super vigilant to break his focus before the guard hairs, low growl escalate to lunging and barking.
> 
> I worked under threshold for a long time to get him to mostly ignore all dogs - it's just once in a blue moon he reacts so I keep any eye on it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Joey was never neutered and he was good with some and not others. There is more testosterone to deal with, when not fixed but it doesn't mean neutering will solve the issue.


----------



## Romay (Jun 6, 2016)

No matter what tool is being used, getting your dog to focus on you is the most important as it is the foundation for all other behaviors in 'behaving' around other dogs/new things.


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks guys, _*how *can I get him to focus more on me during the walks?_ or just to focus more on me in general? I really don't have to want to deal with dog aggression with my GSD, especially since he is a GSD and in Ireland, these kinds of dogs are on a 'restricted breed' list. Many people are skeptical of them. Especially mothers/fathers out walking with kids. My biggest fear is turning around a corner and bam a dog is there. I don't want to picture the scenario.


----------



## Paige Arnold (Aug 30, 2016)

ChloeGSD said:


> My 19 month old, un-neutered, male GSD just had his first walk with the prong collar. If you're new to my circumstance, he really needed it. He did great! (With people passing, kids on bikes, men, women in groups, cars, noisy tractors/trucks, construction noise.) With dogs on the other hand.... Oh boy!
> 
> There was a little dog *(assuming it was a dachshund. **Not that the breed matters, just for description and the best info I can provide, I do not know the gender of this dog)* across the road.
> 
> ...


I have a 3 yr old rescue GSD female, Paige. I have had her since she was 1 year old. She was out of control in every way when I got her. It was all I could do to control her. She lunged and barked at all dogs but especially at small dogs that have a high pitched squeak when they bark. I have done multiple dog training from boot camps and work with her on a daily basis. I would not say she is perfect or trust worthy but with Paige the consistency of obedience training and walking (prong/pinch collars are great with Paige because they correct without choking) have made her very attentive. I always require her to heal properly when we walk. I stop and stop multiple times, change direction and the sped of our walk. I praise her frequently when she is healing properly and firmly tell her no when she try's to test the limits. I try to be as consistent as possible. The trainers all have said the consistency and the mental stimulation is what a GSD needs. 2 years later She still occasionally whines when we pass another dog. No lunging or barking. It has been a lot of consistency to get where we are. Keep at it. Paige is the sweetest most amazing dog I have ever owed. She is well worth all my time spent. Sounds like you are on the right track. Hang in there.....


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

My dog is like that but getting a lottle
Better with practice and trying with more distamce and than getting closer etc. we had to work with couple of owners with the supervision of our trainer. 

Our trainer said that neutering would probably make him worse as his barking and reactivity was/is more like an anxiety one (i couldnt tell as all he was doing it wanting to meet other dogs and barking and lunging) said neutering would take his self esteem (whatever is there) away


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

" (i couldnt tell as all he was doing it wanting to meet other dogs and barking and lunging) said neutering would take his self esteem (whatever is there) away"

As in, it would make the dog feel less like a man? What was his evidence that getting snipped would hurt your dog's esteem?

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Paige Arnold said:


> I have a 3 yr old rescue GSD female, Paige. I have had her since she was 1 year old. She was out of control in every way when I got her. It was all I could do to control her. She lunged and barked at all dogs but especially at small dogs that have a high pitched squeak when they bark. I have done multiple dog training from boot camps and work with her on a daily basis. I would not say she is perfect or trust worthy but with Paige the consistency of obedience training and walking (prong/pinch collars are great with Paige because they correct without choking) have made her very attentive. I always require her to heal properly when we walk. I stop and stop multiple times, change direction and the sped of our walk. I praise her frequently when she is healing properly and firmly tell her no when she try's to test the limits. I try to be as consistent as possible. The trainers all have said the consistency and the mental stimulation is what a GSD needs. 2 years later She still occasionally whines when we pass another dog. No lunging or barking. It has been a lot of consistency to get where we are. Keep at it. Paige is the sweetest most amazing dog I have ever owed. She is well worth all my time spent. Sounds like you are on the right track. Hang in there.....


I've started doing the same things on the walk with Paige you mentioned with my GSD. Thanks for the reply, it really helps and I really appreciate it. Did the walks get more and more calm the more you walked with the prong? 


Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> My dog is like that but getting a lottle
> Better with practice and trying with more distamce and than getting closer etc. we had to work with couple of owners with the supervision of our trainer.
> 
> Our trainer said that neutering would probably make him worse as his barking and reactivity was/is more like an anxiety one (i couldnt tell as all he was doing it wanting to meet other dogs and barking and lunging) said neutering would take his self esteem (whatever is there) away


Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate you take time to answer. I don't have any trainers near me unfortunately  the distance thing sounds good to start with. What exactly did you do in training with the supervision of the trainer with the dogs? 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> My dog is like that but getting a lottle
> Better with practice and trying with more distamce and than getting closer etc. we had to work with couple of owners with the supervision of our trainer.
> 
> Our trainer said that neutering would probably make him worse as his barking and reactivity was/is more like an anxiety one (i couldnt tell as all he was doing it wanting to meet other dogs and barking and lunging) said neutering would take his self esteem (whatever is there) away


Neutering and Behavior | Angry Vet


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

I had no plans to neuter my boy .. didn't do it to calm him down etc. He was over 2 years old so his growth plates were closed. The reasons I did are complex and I saw no other option. Not my post so nuff bout me. 

Having your dog build focus on you is the same as saying you've built a relationship of trust and respect. The prong collar is just a tool and if you haven't been trained in how to use it it can be a bad tool. Nagging with it, pulling up on it, bad timing on the pop, etc. are all actions that make it ineffective. I use it because I was left so weak from my illness that controlling a 90 lb GSD in drive was not doable but if you have time/strength you can achieve the same thing. I rarely use it today as his leather collar is fine - he is obedient to his commands but I put it on him if we are going someplace new just in case. He is collar savvy. 

I do remember thinking people must believe I was crazy as I would praise my boy to the high heavens when he didn't react to other dogs. I still give him a pat and a quiet - good boy - today when he passes a tiny yapper. 

Wish you all the best.


----------



## Marzidotes (Jun 18, 2015)

Just started working my two young ones with the prong (they are both just over a year old). I received the prongs in the mail today, watched a number of beginner training videos and gave them each about 1 minute or two with the prong on just to see how it feels. My male responded well..I was shocked because he is the spazzy one. My female wanted to fight it. I am not close to anyone who can assist with training. This makes me nervous because I don't want to mess them up. Can any of you give me some pointers or a daily plan that you would suggest? Thanks much


----------



## echo's dad (Jun 15, 2016)

Leash reactivity can be quite a challenge to overcome and I am currently dealing with the same issue with my 5 month male GSD. Some idiot in our street left his gate open and his hostile dog charged at him when he was 3 months old. Luckily the dog did not hurt him but my boy got a big fright and since then he has been reacting aggressively towards the neighborhood dogs when we go for a walk.
The solution depends on the dog and a lot of patience is needed. It also depends if his aggression is fear based or dominance based but most of the time it is the former.
What I am currently doing with my dog is the following (and as I said it might not work for every dog)
1. Build handler engagement in a neutral environment. This is very important. Your dog should learn that you are the center of his universe and that he should focus on you all the time. This should be done primarily with positive reinforcement methods. Food, toys etc.
2. Teach your dog the "look" command. Every time he looks at you - mark - reward.
3. Once your engagement is good, slowly introduce distractions. Start slow and gradually increase the level of distraction. What I have done with my dog is play recorded samples of dogs barking and then before he reacts I give him the look command, and then mark and reward. It is important for your timing to be 100% perfect because you want to reward the dog for ignoring the distraction and looking at you. If your timing is off you will be rewarding the dog for reacting to the distraction.
4. Then, gradually take him into the different environments. First the distraction (people, other dogs or whatever sets him off) should be far away and then gradually decrease the distance from the distraction.
5. At this stage you could also introduce leash corrections to the dog so he learns that something unpleasant happens when he reacts but always follow a leash correction with a reward if he returns his focus to you. Corrections can be tricky and it depends largely on the dogs temperament. Some dogs tend to be overstimulated by corrections when their adrenaline is pumping and it could have an adverse effect. Prong collars can be effective if used right. If you haven't used one before, do extensive research on how to use them because they can do lots of damage if used incorrectly.
6. Never, ever loose your temper or take out your frustration on your dog. This is difficult but you as the leader should always be calm. Dogs feel our emotions and act accordingly. Don't train your dog if you are in a bad mood or had a rough day.

I hope this helps, this is working for me so far but like I said patience is needed. At the end of the day it all pays off when you have a well behaved dog and an amazing bond with him as well.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Dotbat215 said:


> " (i couldnt tell as all he was doing it wanting to meet other dogs and barking and lunging) said neutering would take his self esteem (whatever is there) away"
> 
> As in, it would make the dog feel less like a man? What was his evidence that getting snipped would hurt your dog's esteem?
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


I don't think c&j's trainer was saying the dog would feel like less of a man. They said that their dog's reactivity was anxiety based & there is research evidence that points to neutering increasing anxiety based behavioral problems including aggression. I think that the trainer just used the term self esteem to make the concept more understandable to a lay person. 

Evaluation of the risk and age of onset of cancer and behavioral disorders in gonadectomized Vizslas. - PubMed - NCBI
Evaluation of the risk and age of onset of cancer and behavioral disorders in gonadectomized Vizslas. - PubMed - NCBI

Testosterone has major effects on mood. Increases confidence, gives a sense of well being and mental clarity. Just ask any man who has had endocrine deficiencies how much low testosterone sucks. Anxiety is a common side effect. Not really a stretch of the imagination dogs would react similarly to castration. Hormones work the same way in most mammalian systems.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> I don't think c&j's trainer was saying the dog would feel like less of a man. They said that their dog's reactivity was anxiety based & there is research evidence that points to neutering increasing anxiety based behavioral problems including aggression. I think that the trainer just used the term self esteem to make the concept more understandable to a lay person.
> 
> Evaluation of the risk and age of onset of cancer and behavioral disorders in gonadectomized Vizslas. - PubMed - NCBI
> Evaluation of the risk and age of onset of cancer and behavioral disorders in gonadectomized Vizslas. - PubMed - NCBI
> ...


Some interesting reading for me to do 

Definitely understandable that our hormones interact with our mental well being.

I just wanted to be sure that the trainer wasn't projecting something onto dog behavior. I've run into the types that don't want to nueter simply because it would hurt the dog's pride. He would be emasculated and would be less than.

Said more about him than the dog...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Midnite was severely leash reactive when I got him at 8 months old or so. He even reacted to dogs in the house, that was my biggest clue it wasn't aggression. I had him evaluated, seen a few trainers and took what I felt would work and made my own plan. It took a solid 4 months of training after observing him for a month. He was not allowed in any classes at all, he was that bad. We trained every day for a couple hours. Never missed a day and the end result was amazing. 

First thing is to teach the dog watch me and leave it. Next thing is get a prong with smaller links--it's more effective. I never had to correct him on the prong, he self corrected himself once the prong was on.

And last but not least, have confidence and don't worry what other people think. You lead and they will follow.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I will say this ... for some dogs, once the dog focuses on the other dog is not the time to do correction on the prong. With mine, that would just make him associate the correction with the other dog and amp him up even more. Much more effective to turn away so that he can't see the dog any more.

ETA Mine isn't aggressive to other dogs, it was more of a 'hey! dog!' scenario.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Galathiel said:


> I will say this ... for some dogs, once the dog focuses on the other dog is not the time to do correction on the prong. With mine, that would just make him associate the correction with the other dog and amp him up even more. Much more effective to turn away so that he can't see the dog any more.
> 
> ETA Mine isn't aggressive to other dogs, it was more of a 'hey! dog!' scenario.


All the trainers I seen agreed that a dog with this issue should never be allowed to focus on another dog. The handler must keep their eyes open and be ready to get the dog to focus on them if they foresee an issue.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> All the trainers I seen agreed that a dog with this issue should never be allowed to focus on another dog. The handler must keep their eyes open and be ready to get the dog to focus on them if they foresee an issue.


Agreed and also with Dutch's advice for hiring a trainer to show you the proper way to handle a prong collar. So here's what you can do. Exercise and practice obedience with him before you go for a walk to the point that he is tired. The walk could be a cool down for him to start. Keep him engaged, long before there is an issue. Most problems like these occur because your dog is bored out of his mind on walks. Make it a work session and forget about leisure time for you because he will find his own fun.
As soon as he sees another dog and is still able to focus on you (that's why your eyes have to be a good distance ahead of his), ask him for a sit, engage him with a ball or turn him around with a happy "Let's Go!" and start working him again. Do not make it a big deal since he already does that.
In the meantime don't give your adolescent brat an inch at home by implementing NILIF. All this stuff has worked for me.
Since he has been practicing this behavior for a while, neutering will not fix it as it has become a habit by now. Poor testicles get blamed for too much :grin2:.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Chloe, I think you said you don't have access to a trainer. Leerburg Online University has some courses on engagement and Tyler Muto has one on reactivity. I haven't seen that one yet so I can't comment on the content but in general I think Muto is pretty good. The engagement one is Forrest Micke and I don't think he would steer you wrong. So if you can afford any of that consider it.

Hats off to you for trying so hard to do right by your dog, I am really impressed with what you have written about how much you want to help your dog even though it sounds like your family isn't on board.

I think your dog is just getting into an exercise routine and has been kenneled a lot? So a surplus of energy. If you can stick with it and keep him in a routine it is bound to get better. I wouldn't be afraid to run him down with a ball some before you walk him if you have a safe place to do that.


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Chloe, I think you said you don't have access to a trainer. Leerburg Online University has some courses on engagement and Tyler Muto has one on reactivity. I haven't seen that one yet so I can't comment on the content but in general I think Muto is pretty good. The engagement one is Forrest Micke and I don't think he would steer you wrong. So if you can afford any of that consider it.
> 
> Hats off to you for trying so hard to do right by your dog, I am really impressed with what you have written about how much you want to help your dog even though it sounds like your family isn't on board.
> 
> I think your dog is just getting into an exercise routine and has been kenneled a lot? So a surplus of energy. If you can stick with it and keep him in a routine it is bound to get better. I wouldn't be afraid to run him down with a ball some before you walk him if you have a safe place to do that.


Thanks, I've been watching Tyler Muto's YouTube, really helpful. Zak slows down when I slow down on walks and stays behind my knee. I'll take a look at Leerburg. Zak was pretty reactive with dogs today but he didn't growl or bark, just sort of tried to lunge but he had the prong on him. A little spayed female dog came up to him and he started sniffing her, this was after going past 4 dogs. Zak didn't do anything crazy but I think he tried to 'dominate' her - if that's the correct term. The owners fully understood so it wasn't a big freak out like 'omg your dog is so viscous get it away' I explained that my dog was great with kids, and people but just not dogs. They understood which was great. I just want to get him to the stage where I can safely walk him without worrying about him getting into a fight or something with a dog. Especially since most of the dogs are off leash where I walked him today. 

Zak is allowed in the back of my house, near the back door where his food is kept, and I crate him there for at most 3 hours. He hasn't been kenneled alot as he spent his days running around wild in the garden.

You've been a really great help thank you so much.


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Agreed and also with Dutch's advice for hiring a trainer to show you the proper way to handle a prong collar. So here's what you can do. Exercise and practice obedience with him before you go for a walk to the point that he is tired. The walk could be a cool down for him to start. Keep him engaged, long before there is an issue. Most problems like these occur because your dog is bored out of his mind on walks. Make it a work session and forget about leisure time for you because he will find his own fun.
> As soon as he sees another dog and is still able to focus on you (that's why your eyes have to be a good distance ahead of his), ask him for a sit, engage him with a ball or turn him around with a happy "Let's Go!" and start working him again. Do not make it a big deal since he already does that.
> In the meantime don't give your adolescent brat an inch at home by implementing NILIF. All this stuff has worked for me.
> Since he has been practicing this behavior for a while, neutering will not fix it as it has become a habit by now. Poor testicles get blamed for too much :grin2:.


NILF has been good so far, he has to sit or down for the ball to be thrown and can't eat his food until I say 'ok'. Thank you for the help, I will give the training before walks a go


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

If he likes balls a lot, he might go for a ball on a rope which might help you with engagement.

I would probably avoid places with lots of loose dogs if possible.

Lunging at dogs may very well just be excitement too...he may be a "tarzan" type...not really dog aggressive just a big goon who is frustrated by being held back on a leash. 

If you can't afford the stuff on Leerburg you might read Grisha Stewart's BAT and just do it with your prong on him. You can get used books off Amazon for pretty cheap.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

PS if he does wind up sniffing with a dog be super sure your leash is slack while they are making contact


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Chloe,

Good for you for trying to do right by your dog! I know how busy life can get with school, family, dogs. 

I think you've gotten some great advice. I'd recommend, too, figuring out a way to give Zak some real hard running each day. Look into the Springer bike attachment, find a place he can run free safely and let loose- maybe a fenced in ball field if you have one nearby? 

Does he fetch? Make that a big deal for him, buy a Chuck-it and tire him out. fetch is really good exercise.

Keep up the good work! I think if he can run for thirty minutes, you should find he's more relaxed. I don't kennel my dogs, but plenty of working dogs are kenneled and are happy as long as they are worked. So it can be done.

If you can find a group training class to get to on weekends, do it! 

Good for you, I know how busy life is at 16. I understand how it can be hard to find the time, but if you look for it, I think you can make it happen. You just need to be very efficient and prioritize. Go for it!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

One more thing... since you've said Zak is lunging a bit while wearing his prong, you may want to use a back up collar as well. Prongs have been known to pop open at times, and it popping while he is going after another dog would be really bad. Especially considering the BSL in your country.


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> One more thing... since you've said Zak is lunging a bit while wearing his prong, you may want to use a back up collar as well. Prongs have been known to pop open at times, and it popping while he is going after another dog would be really bad. Especially considering the BSL in your country.


I use a backup collar


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you guys so much, this is such a great help. I really am grateful for everyone's answers.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Good luck. Keep us posted. He is really lucky to have you


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's a tool you may try.

If the dog starts to react to another dog (focus on dog, high tail, ears up) do a quick right U-turn and walk slowly. Keep pressure on the prong until the dog is in position. Wait for the dog to focus on you and for his excitement level to come back down. Turn around again, to the left this time and with less energy, and continue walking. Rinse and repeat. If you want to up the reward, give a toy or treat for focus on you. Wait until after you have focus for a few seconds and reward, not immediately after you U-turn. 

If you have a captive dog, such as behind a fence, you can do slow figure 8's as focus practice. Stay outside threshold though. Be fair to the dog. With success, you can move closer. If the dog loses focus, you went too fast. Lots of rewards for good focus.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> said neutering would take his self esteem (whatever is there) away


All these neutered males in the US without self esteem.......:grin2:

I don't like neutering but not for this reason, seems silly. Maybe this vet has low self esteem for "some particular" reason? :wink2:


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

David Winners said:


> Here's a tool you may try.
> 
> If the dog starts to react to another dog (focus on dog, high tail, ears up) do a quick right U-turn and walk slowly. Keep pressure on the prong until the dog is in position. Wait for the dog to focus on you and for his excitement level to come back down. Turn around again, to the left this time and with less energy, and continue walking. Rinse and repeat. If you want to up the reward, give a toy or treat for focus on you. Wait until after you have focus for a few seconds and reward, not immediately after you U-turn.
> 
> If you have a captive dog, such as behind a fence, you can do slow figure 8's as focus practice. Stay outside threshold though. Be fair to the dog. With success, you can move closer. If the dog loses focus, you went too fast. Lots of rewards for good focus.


Thank you, I'll defiantly be trying this.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

ChloeGSD said:


> Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate you take time to answer. I don't have any trainers near me unfortunately  the distance thing sounds good to start with. What exactly did you do in training with the supervision of the trainer with the dogs?
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Hi I have only just seen this. Trainer knew the issue and after her assesing my dogs behaviors she decided that it is not being aggressive but its just being unsure and wanting to go meet. (he just did not know how to) 

She set up a meeting with another dog and owner, both dogs were on lead, we walked them seperately keeping my dogs attention at me the second my dog started reacting we knew it is too close and we increased the distance. then he understood that the second he pulls to get to a dog and starts barking etc we get away from the dog ( exact opposite of what he wanted) kept doing this maybe 20 times until my dog was okay to go past the dog without being bothered. we did this two sessions and the third session we added a little play time with the other dog being on lead and mine was off leash.

well it worked for my dog as he is not AS bad anymore. there are still some dogs that will push the button and he will just get like that but most times he is fine.


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey everyone, sorry for the late response but zak is doing great, he is crated a healthy time and is outside a healthy time and hope the weather picks up so I can take him on more walks! He doesn't bark or growl at dogs anymore and I walked past houses with dogs Barking and barking at zak from an enclosed Frence and he just pulled over a little bit, but didn't get too over excited or barking or growling!! 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## specter116 (Sep 10, 2016)

*my bot sam*

my gsd is 9 years old and he is the same way when he sees other dogs. and he seldom does it with some people, as far as people they get startled but when they say something negative about his reaction towards them i just tell them that he senses evil in them lol.... a 6th sense lol....other wise i will correct him when he gets out of hand by pulling on his chain and yelling no....he will stop but his hairs on his back will continue to rise... as far as the neuter... i dont recommend it.. even though it may have its perk by prolonging the dogs life it will not help him or her from gaining weight and that will be a problem as the get older and develop arthritis in the hips....

i had a lady one time tell me that i shouldn't have an aggressive dog like that on the block, i told her she shouldn't have any more kids to stay on welfare lol people can be cruel and ignorant


----------

